# HR34 0x04C8 - Discussion Thread



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the discussion thread for HR34 version 04C8 and other versions with the "Blue UI." 

Please feel free to discuss any aspects of the HR34, and please feel free to open a new thread if you feel it appropriate.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

How do the 8 available frequencies on a swim 8 get allocated in an over allocation scenario? 

I currently have a swim 8 with 4 HR2x DVR's. So all 8 are taken. 

If I replace one of the HR2x DVR's with a HR34 what will happen? 

Will the 34 always get 2 tuners working? Or if I boot them in the wrong order will the 34 take 4 and leave 0 for one of the HR2X's? 

Ideally they would not be allocated until they are actually needed. In that case I wouldn't need a new swim 16 because the boxes are never all recording at the same time. 

Mostly just curious.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

^^^
It's kind of random chance with the HR34 tuners based on which box gets the available SWM channels first. If the the HR34 gets all five, then some of your DVRs will be hosed. In other words, time to upgrade to SWM16.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It depends on the order in which they are powered up. If you boot them in the wrong order the HR34 will get 5 tuners and your other devices will get 771a errors. It does not allocate dynamically.

If you boot the other DVRs first, the HR34 seems to be just fine running with fewer tuners, but it's obviously an unsupported configuration and you're much better with an SWM16.


----------



## brent112 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am new to directv. I just had my HR34 installed on December 23rd. When the installer came out he did not have an RC70X remote for my Samsung TV. He got everything working mostly with the built in samsung remote. I contacted Direct TV and they responded and said all RC70X remote orders are on hold because they messed up and sent out RC70X remotes to everyone who ordered a HR34, not just ones who needed it (with a Samsung TV as an RVU Client). They do not know when i will be able to get one. 

So my question, does anyone know how to get skipping to work with the Samsung remote? most of the functions seem to work, just not the 30 second skip.


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

Can someone give me a quick recap on the pricing with the HR34? I read a large part of the anticipation thread but must have missed the definitive answer on this question.

Does the HR-34 count as one receiver? So if I already pay the $7 DVR fee, then it would only cost an extra $6/month for the additional receiver, even though it has 5 tuners?

Also, when is the expected date that these will be available to existing customers?


Thanks!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s brent112! 

Not completely sure of the answer to that myself. The Samsung remote has the slip and replay icons silkscreened above the regular FF and RW icons. I use a Harmony remote and for some reason the Harmony database had CH+ and CH- as part of the Samsung TV's codeset. I keep forgetting to try it to see if those codes work with the RVU client.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

beestea, I think it's $399 for regular customers. It does count as one receiver so you would only be responsible for one mirroring charge.

I'd expect to see these in general availability in the next couple of months. Certain dates have been flown around here but none have been confirmed.


----------



## brent112 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stuart Sweet said:


> :welcome_s brent112!
> 
> Not completely sure of the answer to that myself. The Samsung remote has the slip and replay icons silkscreened above the regular FF and RW icons. I use a Harmony remote and for some reason the Harmony database had CH+ and CH- as part of the Samsung TV's codeset. I keep forgetting to try it to see if those codes work with the RVU client.


Thanks! I have a harmony as well i tried in place of the Samsung remote and the FF and RW work fine, just no 30second skip or slip. On a side note, is your GUI slow when moving navigating the Direct TV menus/guides? I have an H25 also upstairs and it is blazing fast, just the RVU Client seems to be slow.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, it is kind of slow moving through menus. I hope this is something they address.


----------



## Losi b (Nov 26, 2011)

My 34 slows down and has locked up when recording on all 5 tuners. Is this happening to anyone else and if so, what's the magic maximum recordings to not excede?


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> beestea, I think it's $399 for regular customers. It does count as one receiver so you would only be responsible for one mirroring charge.
> 
> I'd expect to see these in general availability in the next couple of months. Certain dates have been flown around here but none have been confirmed.


Thanks Stuart. Also, every client of the HR34 is also considered a additional receiver as well correct? Even if it is the Samsung TV, or the new no tuner/remote view box DirecTV is coming out with?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Every client takes a tuner, if that's what you mean.


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Every client takes a tuner, if that's what you mean.


I mean for pricing... say I only had an HR34 and then two remote view clients (say samsung tv's). Does this mean I am only paying DirecTV for the HR34, and the Samsung TV's don't cost any extra on my direcTV bill.

I am asking because I currently have 3 HD-DVR's for the sole purpose of being able to record more than 2 things at once, and having DirecTV in multiple rooms. The two extra HD-DVR's cost an additional $12 month.

If I went with a HR34 and then 2 remote view clients, I'd be saving 12/month correct?


----------



## brent112 (Jan 3, 2012)

beestea said:


> I mean for pricing... say I only had an HR34 and then two remote view clients (say samsung tv's). Does this mean I am only paying DirecTV for the HR34, and the Samsung TV's don't cost any extra on my direcTV bill.
> 
> I am asking because I currently have 3 HD-DVR's for the sole purpose of being able to record more than 2 things at once, and having DirecTV in multiple rooms. The two extra HD-DVR's cost an additional $12 month.
> 
> If I went with a HR34 and then 2 remote view clients, I'd be saving 12/month correct?


I believe it is $6/month per RVU client. That is what i am being charged at least.


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

brent112 said:


> I believe it is $6/month per RVU client. That is what i am being charged at least.


Thanks! So really the advantages are, single place to manage recordings/season pass, no "box" to figure out where to hide, and no noisy hard drive in remote view rooms.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's correct.


----------



## eball (Mar 1, 2007)

I live in an area which the HDUI has already been released. All of my "legacy" HDDVRs have received the update. I recently added an HR34 (one week ago) and it has yet to be updated to the HDUI -- is this what others are experiencing?

Edit -- scratch the question. It appears the HDUI hasn't been released for the HR34 yet, if I'm reading the other threads correctly. Looks like we just have to wait.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I just installed my 34 and after setting a few things I forced a download, it wasn't on the current NR. It almost immediately jumped to 96%. Was it already downloaded and I just triggered the install, or is it really that fast to download?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Losi b said:


> My 34 slows down and has locked up when recording on all 5 tuners. Is this happening to anyone else and if so, what's the magic maximum recordings to not excede?


I can record 5, but I see it slow down. Hard to tell though, because it has a serious lag on active channels like ESPN.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

HiDefGator said:


> How do the 8 available frequencies on a swim 8 get allocated in an over allocation scenario?
> 
> I currently have a swim 8 with 4 HR2x DVR's. So all 8 are taken.
> 
> ...


771B is what one person got.


----------



## drp392 (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought getting the new update would fix this error but I'm still seeing it. Is anyone else getting this error (attached image)? Is this a specific code to the HR34 or can it happen on other receivers? I didn't get this on my HR21 that was replaced by the HR34 and it's setup the same way minus the local deca on the HR21.

update:
I've tried disconnecting everything from the swm8 except the HR34. I've tried a straight cat5 connection to the router. I've tried it only using coax through the CCK. No matter what I do I get that error code when I run the system test. Is it possible I have faulty network handshaking inside the HR34? I am having slight latency issues watching recordings on the HR34 from the HR24. I'm assuming it's because of this error but I don't know what else to try at this point. Has anyone solved this before with another receiver?


----------



## eball (Mar 1, 2007)

I am loving PIP. Yes, it takes several clicks to get there, but once activated it is pretty awesome. Simple to switch between active windows (doubleplay), and on my 55" display the side-by-side configuration is great for two sporting events.

This is the primary reason I bought the 34 and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

I have had all kinds of problems since this update:

System freezes - Reboot
Lose connection with TV - have to do standby on/off to restore
Searching for satellite - Multiple reboots..this started yesterday.
Lose connection to whole home network.


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

Well after a call to DtV HR34 dept, looks like my receiver going bad. They are shipping a new one and a tech...TG for protection plan, no charge. The error that came up on test indicated internal parts were bad.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jlangner said:


> Well after a call to DtV HR34 dept, looks like my receiver going bad. They are shipping a new one and a tech...TG for protection plan, no charge. The error that came up on test indicated internal parts were bad.


Bummer. Keep us posted.


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

Greetings,
Fun to find a thread and site with a group as into this as I am!

I have a non-SWM system that I will need to upgrade as part of a move to the HR34. I currently run a home-brew ethernet MRV system that has worked great with my mix of receivers (HR2x's and H2x's) but I plan to do that upgrade all at once.

However I am in the middle of purchasing a new TV for a secondary room and am trying to determine how beneficial it would be to get a Samsung with RVU. It looks like the 40 inch 6000 series samsung is the only 40 inch or so TV that has it, correct? It is listed as having a "DTV tuner" which I assume is the RVU capability. Is it clear yet whether the Samsung DTV GUI has about the same speed/functionality as using say an H24 as a client? Wonder if it will ever get the new HD menu. I like them!

I have read almost all of the prior HR34 thread (whew!) but there is still one other item I am not clear on. I have read that any of the more current HR or H units can serve as a true client to the HR34. I may want to do that with say 2 or 3 TV's..... But there might be another TV or 2 that I might NOT want to tap into the HR34 for live TV viewing (just for MRV as I have now but user their own tuner). 

So once I have SWM and DECA setup and an HR34 installed, if I want say an H24 or HR24 to just be a standalone unit just like it is now (but with MRV), can this be done as part of setup? And another H24 in another room, I actually want to be a client to the HR34 so somehow that is setup differently in the wiring or menu? 

It appears that the C30 or upcoming C31 clients are not available and I have not seen any dates. So if you don't have a Samsung TV, am I correct that you are left with using current or new DTV units as clients? 

Thanks! 
BJB


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

I just want to profess my love for the HR34 now that I've had it for a few weeks, here's what is going on right now...

-It's recording two shows
-I'm watching a recorded show
-Wife is downstairs warching a recorded show
-I'm watching the Lakers live in PiP

Oh, and all in HD...

Ahhhh technology....


----------



## ksalno (Jan 10, 2011)

BJB said:


> So once I have SWM and DECA setup and an HR34 installed, if I want say an H24 or HR24 to just be a standalone unit just like it is now (but with MRV), can this be done as part of setup?


Yes, you can have as many of these as you want up to a total of 16 tuners, including the HR34's 5 tuners.



BJB said:


> And another H24 in another room, I actually want to be a client to the HR34 so somehow that is setup differently in the wiring or menu?


All Hxx or HRxx can access recorded shows on the HR34 via MRV, if this is what you mean by being a client. They can also all operate independently tuning live TV or recording using their own tuners (in the case of HRxx).



BJB said:


> It appears that the C30 or upcoming C31 clients are not available and I have not seen any dates. So if you don't have a Samsung TV, am I correct that you are left with using current or new DTV units as clients?


Assuming you want each TV to be able to independently tune channels this is correct.

If you don't mind having multiple TVs share the same video stream, you can split the HD signal and feed it to multiple TVs so they all share the same video stream. You can then use the RF remote feature to control the video stream from any room in the house (within the limits of RF). This may work for lightly used rooms where there is little chance that two TVs will be in use at any one time.


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

ksalno said:


> All Hxx or HRxx can access recorded shows on the HR34 via MRV, if this is what you mean by being a client. They can also all operate independently tuning live TV or recording using their own tuners (in the case of HRxx).
> 
> If you don't mind having multiple TVs share the same video stream, you can split the HD signal and feed it to multiple TVs so they all share the same video stream. You can then use the RF remote feature to control the video stream from any room in the house (within the limits of RF). This may work for lightly used rooms where there is little chance that two TVs will be in use at any one time.


ksalno,
Thanks!! On the client question, what I mean is a true client that shares the tuner of the HR34. Of course a Samsung TV does this. Hopefully someone can provide insight how well the Samsung guides and menus work.

In the other thread I got the impression an H2X or HR2X can also do this but perhaps they just meant MRV. I guess you might as well have them use their own tuner if your switch has the available port but trying to understand how it works. I look at this client feature as distinct from just having MRV capability and seeing each other's playlists while using their own in-box tuner.

So that's what I don't understand. In a multi-receiver environment, how do you tell a DTV box other than the C30 that it is to be a client and share the tuner of the HR34 (but not via a video out but via the 2-way coax DECA connection). Or does this not really happen?

As far as sharing a video out with multiple TV's so they see the same channel and using RF remotes, I do a lot of this. However moving more TV's to HD make the true client solution appealing. As an aside, DTV's wonderful decision to not support simultaneous HD and SD video outs off the same H24 at the same time with the new HD menus puts a damper on sharing video that way. You have to downscale the component outs in order to get SD at the same time.

BJB


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

The current NR SW seems to be working fine for me, other than some slowness and small quirks. Im really liking the 2TB HDD as well.

Have 11 sat HD and 5 OTA recordings, and am showing 96% free


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I did some moving of gear today and put the am21 on a different shelf than the hr34 for heat reduction. When I rebooted I was doing something and did not watch the process. The hr34 was off power for maybe an hour, and the info screen now says sw updates today to 4c9.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

elwaylite said:


> I did some moving of gear today and put the am21 on a different shelf than the hr34 for heat reduction. When I rebooted I was doing something and did not watch the process. The hr34 was off power for maybe an hour, and *the info screen now says sw updates today to 4c9*.


Yep, that's the new HR34-700 NR. It been in stream the whole day.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Ah, thanks. I had to bail on the CE this week, way to many problems.


----------



## Losi b (Nov 26, 2011)

Turned on hr34 after work tonite and had grey screen. Channel banner, guide, etc... are all showing normally. Ran rbr and got searching for satellite after it finished. Ran rbr again and 34 works but responds to remote inputs very slowly. Both 24's are working normal, other than being one tuner short on my swm.
By the way, I am still trying to get a swm16 installed so I can use all 9 turners. Direct tv supplied 2 hr24's and activated my customer supplied 34. Whole Home Upgrade conversion from sd was done 12/23/11. The installer installed swm8 even though he installed 9 tuners. The installer told me to call D TV to get swm16. Biggest mistake was allowing the installer to leave without installing the swm16. What a cs nightmare. If I hadn't invested so much money already, I would have cancelled my service.
Any local installer interested in installing 16, pm me please.
** *


----------



## ksalno (Jan 10, 2011)

BJB said:


> So that's what I don't understand. In a multi-receiver environment, how do you tell a DTV box other than the C30 that it is to be a client and share the tuner of the HR34 (but not via a video out but via the 2-way coax DECA connection). Or does this not really happen?


Unless you have a true RVU client (either C30 or TV with built-in), there is no way to share the HR34 tuners that I am aware of. I don't know of any way to bypass the Hxx tuner.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Finally getting into last week's mix of recordings.

Between sat and OTA playback from my external caviar EARX 2TB drive, I can tell no difference. Have had some nights with 3 and 4 recordings in the same hour, no problems yet. Working well so far.


----------



## MichaelG_STL (Dec 13, 2011)

jlangner said:


> Well after a call to DtV HR34 dept, looks like my receiver going bad. They are shipping a new one and a tech...TG for protection plan, no charge. The error that came up on test indicated internal parts were bad.


I suspect that this may be the case on my HR34 too. Can you pass on the error code you got or some of the context of the language you saw on the code?


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

ksalno said:


> Unless you have a true RVU client (either C30 or TV with built-in), there is no way to share the HR34 tuners that I am aware of. I don't know of any way to bypass the Hxx tuner.


ksalno,

Thanks for the info, that's what I was trying to figure out! I guess unless you are out of streams on your switch it doesn't make much difference anyway. Wish you could get "trickplay"/buffered live-view from one of the tuners on the HR34 from a remote location. That would be nice.

BJB


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

"ksalno" said:


> Unless you have a true RVU client (either C30 or TV with built-in), there is no way to share the HR34 tuners that I am aware of. I don't know of any way to bypass the Hxx tuner.


C30 doesn't exist. Only way currently is if you have one of the RVU enabled Samsung Smart TVs, AND have a truck roll for DIRECTV installer to come out and do it. That is the latest info from Stuart at least regarding to getting "clients" access on your DIRECTV account.


----------



## hammer32 (Nov 21, 2005)

Had a recording freeze today. We were watching a movie live (while also recording it) on the HR34 and the picture froze. Switched to other channels and they were working fine. Back to the movie and had a grey screen. Ran up to one of our H25s and the frozen channel was working fine there. Had to hit the red reset button to get the movie going again.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

hammer32 said:


> Had a recording freeze today. We were watching a movie live (while also recording it) on the HR34 and the picture froze. Switched to other channels and they were working fine. Back to the movie and had a grey screen. Ran up to one of our H25s and the frozen channel was working fine there. Had to hit the *red reset button* to get the movie going again.


RBR is a last resort. You should try Menu Reset first.


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Bummer. Keep us posted.


Well got my replacement...Hooked up and started getting searching for satelite signal again every once in awhile. Did an experiment and noticed I could not record more than 2 shows. Looks like the dumbass installed a SWM 8 to replace the SWM 8 he came to replace../sigh. I have 10 tuners and that is the problem. Besides that, my auto monthly draft was $100 more than normal from DTV. Researched and they had charged me $99 HD upgrade fee for the HR34 when I had bought elsewhere...After 45 minutes of debate, I finally received the $99 credited back..Now if I can get an installer to come back out, I should be good.


----------



## Losi b (Nov 26, 2011)

jlangner said:


> Well got my replacement...Hooked up and started getting searching for satelite signal again every once in awhile. Did an experiment and noticed I could not record more than 2 shows. Looks like the dumbass installed a SWM 8 to replace the SWM 8 he came to replace../sigh. I have 10 tuners and that is the problem. Besides that, my auto monthly draft was $100 more than normal from DTV. Researched and they had charged me $99 HD upgrade fee for the HR34 when I had bought elsewhere...After 45 minutes of debate, I finally received the $99 credited back..Now if I can get an installer to come back out, I should be good.


I wish you much luck on getting the swm16 installed. I had a similar installer problem on December 23. I've made around 16 calls, dealt with 3 service appointments that didn't have a 16 on the truck. I going to try again on January 21. Again, I wish you luck.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jlangner said:


> Well got my replacement...Hooked up and started getting searching for satelite signal again every once in awhile. Did an experiment and noticed I could not record more than 2 shows. Looks like the dumbass installed a SWM 8 to replace the SWM 8 he came to replace../sigh. I have 10 tuners and that is the problem. Besides that, my auto monthly draft was $100 more than normal from DTV. Researched and they had charged me $99 HD upgrade fee for the HR34 when I had bought elsewhere...After 45 minutes of debate, I finally received the $99 credited back..Now if I can get an installer to come back out, I should be good.


With a SWiM-8, you should be getting a Diagnostic Error Code when you run the System Test on each Receiver.

What is it?


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> With a SWiM-8, you should be getting a Diagnostic Error Code when you run the System Test on each Receiver.
> 
> What is it?


1st time I was getting a code 15, which is when they replaced receiver. After the replacement I was getting a 48 and 49 error and a message that a SWM channel was not available. The service tech (I was at work wife home) came out said everything looks wired right and did not even run the system test. I called *****ing that I wanted someone back out there asap that new what they were doing. Lol, in a few hrs supervisor and 2 techs showed up and ran test. Took them a while but said the SWM was not balanced. I am assuming they meant they had not balanced the wires on the left and right side?? I have 10 tuners.


----------



## Losi b (Nov 26, 2011)

It took a total of 29 days, 5 hours on the phone and 5 appointments but I now have a swm16 installed and all 9 tuners working at the same time. What a customer service headache.


----------



## BigCat (Apr 10, 2007)

Losi b said:


> It took a total of 29 days, 5 hours on the phone and 5 appointments but I now have a swm16 installed and all 9 tuners working at the same time. What a customer service headache.


So what can you share on getting a swm16 from D*? I will need one when I order my h34 on feb 9?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Losi b said:


> It took a total of 29 days, 5 hours on the phone and 5 appointments but I now have a swm16 installed and all 9 tuners working at the same time. What a customer service headache.


Hope you are getting a Credit for the DirecTV incompetence.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I have an HR24 and a HR22. If I get an HR34 as an addition, won't D replace my SWM8 with a SWM16?? (This is in regards to BigCats question above).


----------



## Losi b (Nov 26, 2011)

Big Cat, all I can say is when your installation begins, make sure that they have a swm16 on the truck before the installation begins. My 1st installer was not the brightest bulb in the box. 
Drucifer, no incompitence credit was issued. Apparently, not being the brightest bulb runs throughout the company. 
usnret, yes, they are supposed to upgrade the swm. Just make sure that the installer has a swm16 on the truck before your upgrade begins.
I have learned my lesson. Make sure there is a swm16 on the truck before the work begins.


----------



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm interested in an HR34 because of the number of tuners and the PIP. If I were to purchase one from SolidSignal, what are the chances that Directv would offer free installation along with a credit. I am a long time customer with the protection plan. I currently do not have a SWM, only a multiswitch with an HR22-100 and 2 SD receivers. I am the only one viewing these TV's and therefore do not need the whole home DVR. I do use a TERK television transmitter/receiver to send tv signals to my basement when working downstairs. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Every customer is offered deals of a case by case basis. You need to call in and ask them.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I was able to get all of my installation charges covered in the form of monthly credits. I have not pushed my luck in asking for the $200.00 credit on the box that new customers are receiving.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Losi b said:


> Big Cat, all I can say is when your installation begins, make sure that they have a swm16 on the truck before the installation begins. My 1st installer was not the brightest bulb in the box.
> Drucifer, *no incompetence credit was issued*. Apparently, not being the brightest bulb runs throughout the company.
> usnret, yes, they are supposed to upgrade the swm. Just make sure that the installer has a swm16 on the truck before your upgrade begins.
> I have learned my lesson. Make sure there is a swm16 on the truck before the work begins.


Call and complain then.


----------



## Losi b (Nov 26, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> Call and complain then.


Naw, I'm done calling them. It's funny, in all the years that I have been a D tv customer, I have called them maybe 3 or 4 times, mostly to add more channels. 
I hope I don't EVER have to call them again. That was beyond stupid.


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

Got my SWM upgrade including a SWM16. Yes, you need to verify, and then re-verify that in fact they are bringing a SWM-16 and a Cinema Connection Kit if you need it.

Swapped out a few old receivers and ready for the HR34 when available in my area. 

A question on the SWM16 switch. They just mouned it on drywall and it seems to run very hot. Much hotter than my old switch. Is this a standard way to mount or should it be mounted another way?

BJB


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Hot yes. 

Did they tag the Receivers at SWiM-16?


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Hot yes.
> 
> Did they tag the Receivers at SWiM-16?


Drucifer,
Thanks. I might mount it differently then.

Sorry, I am not sure what you mean by tag the receivers? I tone-traced and labeled all the wires to verify only one would be going to each HR unit before they arrived for the install. But perhaps that is not what you mean.

BJB


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

You got to keep track of how many tuners you have on each leg of the SwiM-16 in order not violate its 8-tuner per leg requirement. Tagging each connection at the two splitter is the easiest way to maintain this.


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

Now I have it. Thanks. 
I have the cushion on one leg for the HR-34's 5 tuners and my labels tell me what is on each leg.
BJB


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

Sweet and Dan, you 2 are the kings and queens it seems on providing info with the HR 34.

I have 1 HR 24 and 2 regular boxes. I'm moving to NC in FEB, I will be returning the 2 regular boxes. I'll be in an apartment, and will have 2 HDTV's so I'll keep the HR 24, but I do want to try the HR 34.

I wanted to know is it a good box to get.

We might ad a 3rd tv if so all TV's will be HDTV, I probably will jsut do an HDTV reciever for that bedroom.

but I wanted to make sure the 34 is worth getting. It seems people have had several issues with it.


----------



## tsailor1 (Jan 11, 2012)

I just got an HR34 today. I have whole home network installed with smw 8. My other two receivers are an HR24 and H21. The HR-34 replaced an HR-21. 

So I took out HR-21 and put the HR34 in its place. I do get 5 tuners working but I can't seem to get the internet connection to connect. The HR21 receiver had a deca attached to it. Does the HR34 need the deca?

I currently have the deca connected to it but none of the lights turn on. I have restarted the unit several times with no avail. 

Am I missing something? Please help. Thanks in advance for any advice you can give.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No DECA on the 34, just the coax.


----------



## tsailor1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks everything is working!


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

tsailor1 said:


> Thanks everything is working!


ok so you have the hr 34 and is everything working?

if its working for you, that helps me make my choice


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Internet certainly working on mine.


----------



## tsailor1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just wanted to drop a little bit of other info as well. 

Originally posted a question here in this forum asking about WHDVR and found out today that the system does work as I wanted it to. 

Anyway as a recap I have an HR34 setup that is on my parents account (they have local HD channels) and my own account I have an HR24. I was hoping once I set up the WHDVR for my account and my parents account that I would be able to record shows from my (HR-24) account and they would show up on my parents account (hr-34). All of these receivers are in my house. I have confirmed that this does work! 

For my HR-34 wish list I would like to have the new HD guide. All of my other receivers have it and its much faster!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The next time someone on the NR is poking around in their HR34 "settings", would be curious to know if your PIP window goes blank during "info and test", "run system test". TIA!


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Is there a sniff of when D might roll out the new software for the 34? Might it possibly be before the national release of the 34? Am thinking about getting one, but was wondering if the new SW will come out before the 9th of Feb.
Tks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"usnret" said:


> Is there a sniff of when D might roll out the new software for the 34? Might it possibly be before the national release of the 34? Am thinking about getting one, but was wondering if the new SW will come out before the 9th of Feb.
> Tks


I don't see it coming out by then, but hopefully by the end of feb.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

"inkahauts" said:


> I don't see it coming out by then, but hopefully by the end of feb.


With the number of bugs in the HR34 at time of launch and still at time of each of last updates for it I wouldn't be shocked in the slightest if they did before most expect it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Case Management told someone they were hoping to roll out the HD GUI to them by the end of February.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> With the number of bugs in the HR34 at time of launch and still at time of each of last updates for it I wouldn't be shocked in the slightest if they did before most expect it.


That's my opinion too.


----------



## Losi b (Nov 26, 2011)

Is this still an active thread?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's not been too active lately, but it still is valid since the HD GUI hasn't been released and rolled out to everyone.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

If I were to get a HR34 by the end of next week, will it download the present GUI or a new/updated one?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

usnret said:


> If I were to get a HR34 by the end of next week, will it download the present GUI or a new/updated one?


It will download the current SD GUI unless you are a cutting edge member.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"usnret" said:


> If I were to get a HR34 by the end of next week, will it download the present GUI or a new/updated one?


I believe the blue SD GUI is the current national release.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They were hoping for end of February for the HD GUI barring any issues.


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

Any updates yet on the HD guide release for the HR34? I've got some performance issues in response times navigating between menus and hitting the exit button. I had these same issues frequently with the old SD guide on my HR2x's but haven't noticed it near as much so far with the new HD guides on those same HR2x boxes. Can anyone at DTV give us a more specific answer on the exact date we can expect the HR34 to get the HD guide update? "Early 2012" is not what we want to hear anymore - LOL! Please help!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a feeling it's going to be a while longer. I doubt we will see it this month... I am a little hopeful for before the end of march, but I also wouldn't be surprised if it was until April to be honest.


----------



## pmisra08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Is the HR34 available now? Have they released.it nationally? Do I just call & order? What money should I be expected to be shelling out? What particular Samsung HDTV should I look to purchase with RVU?

Thanks


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes. Yes. Yes. Depends. D6000 or 2012 models.


----------



## Jax DirecTV User (Mar 28, 2012)

Did you ever get your 6050TF to work?


----------

